# Stripping paint off old metal vents



## joefrompa (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all,

My house has some uniquely sized old metal HVAC vents - I can't find replicas easily and doing htat would cost me a good amount.

Instead, I'd like to re-use them. Now, that being said, the old vents are covered in paint (and mostly very dark green paint or ugly taupe).

I've never stripped paint off of a metal vent - where it's intricately in every nook and cranny.

Can anyone recommend a really easy way to do this that will yield a nice clean metal basis for priming and painting?

I'm actually thinking of soaking them in paint thinner and scrubbing a bit with a metal bristle brush of some sort, and then power-washing with a medium level of PSI. This seems like a decent amount of work though 

Thoughts?

Joe


----------



## Jags (Sep 20, 2011)

DeKote automotive paint stripper.  Nasty chemical stuff that works.  Wear gloves and use in well ventilated area.  Other than that, take them to a place that has a sand blaster.  Auto body shops are a common place.  Throw them a few bones (or beers) and come home with shiny metal.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Sep 20, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> DeKote automotive paint stripper.  Nasty chemical stuff that works.  Wear gloves and use in well ventilated area.  Other than that, take them to a place that has a sand blaster.  Auto body shops are a common place.  Throw them a few bones (or beers) and come home with shiny metal.



X2


----------



## maverick06 (Sep 20, 2011)

I had the same problem. The HVAC return vents were a mess. I used a wire brush on the drill and repainted... It didnt work great, but ok. 

A fire wheel on an angle grinder would have been way better. 

And a sand blaster even more so. 

I have since bought the wire wheel and angle grinder (total about $20) and a small sand blaster (about the same cost) from harbor freight for similar jobs. 

Suggest you do the same, wire wheels are a lot less messy, but the sand blaster does a better job.


----------



## joefrompa (Sep 21, 2011)

I've got an angle grinder and i'm seeing a paint stripper called Citris on amazon with decent reviews. Maybe I'll pick up a wire wheel for the angle grinder. I'm mainly looking to just clean up/strip as much as I can on the face of it and in the vent itself so when I repaint it doesn't look all bulky with paint.


----------



## nate379 (Sep 21, 2011)

Media blaster.


----------



## scoooter (Sep 21, 2011)

Bocefus78 said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X3


----------



## joefrompa (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get dekote? I don't see it on amazon and didn't want to just start wandering around stores....walmart by any chance? i can go there tonight.


----------



## Jags (Sep 21, 2011)

joefrompa said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can get dekote? I don't see it on amazon and didn't want to just start wandering around stores....walmart by any chance? i can go there tonight.



See if you can locate a store close to you:
http://www.thomasnet.com/eastern-pennsylvania/paint-strippers-81141301-1.html


----------



## scoooter (Sep 21, 2011)

I have also used http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0GXVVZQNF9GARETMVGFK for removing paint from my vents aswell  with very good luck


3M 3711 Mar-Hyde Tal-Strip II Aircraft Coating Remover Aerosol - 12 oz

Scott


----------



## Jags (Sep 21, 2011)

Scoooter said:
			
		

> 3M 3711 Mar-Hyde Tal-Strip II Aircraft Coating Remover Aerosol - 12 oz
> 
> Scott



Tal-Strip - THAT was the other name I was trying to think of.  I have used it in the past (that is what I stripped my Challenger with).  It works well.  For the amount you are looking for - that spray can just might be the ticket.


----------



## maverick06 (Sep 21, 2011)

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-inch-twisted-wire-cup-brush-47927.html






Thats what i have. I used it to rip the coating off of a patio set. it was expanded metal with a light plastic/thick paint on it that was flaking off. 

It worked spectacular to rip off the old coating and let me repaint it. 

I have a sand blaster: 
http://www.harborfreight.com/gravity-feed-blaster-gun-93221.html





it works well, but its just messy and would take forever to do to a patio set. But it will do a good job blasting stuff back to white metal.


----------



## joefrompa (Sep 21, 2011)

Scoooter said:
			
		

> I have also used http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0GXVVZQNF9GARETMVGFK for removing paint from my vents aswell  with very good luck
> 
> 
> 3M 3711 Mar-Hyde Tal-Strip II Aircraft Coating Remover Aerosol - 12 oz
> ...



Only $8.95 for the spray. Only $9.95 for the shipping!


----------



## scoooter (Sep 22, 2011)

West Marine sells it, you might also try auto body supply shops.  

Scott


----------

